# What is paph Yellow Tiger?



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 3, 2007)

Yellow Tiger =

stonei x glanduliferum
stonei x praestan
platypyllum x glanduliferum

Any other guesses?oke:


----------



## Tony (Jan 3, 2007)

It's platyphyllum x glanduliferum.

RHS Link


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 3, 2007)

RHS says it's platyphyllum x glanduliferum

edit: beaten like a red-headed stepchild.


----------



## Heather (Jan 3, 2007)

It's William Trelease.


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 4, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> edit: beaten like a red-headed stepchild.



I appologize to all the "red-headed stepchildren" of the world for the behavior of our forum member.:rollhappy:


----------



## IdahoOrchid (Jan 4, 2007)

Just saw a post where someone says they ordered Yellow Tiger and got:

platypyllum x praestan

What's up with that!!!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 4, 2007)

IdahoOrchid said:


> Just saw a post where someone says they ordered Yellow Tiger and got:
> 
> platypyllum x praestan
> 
> What's up with that!!!!


My understanding is that some taxonomists have glanduliferum = praestans.


----------



## ORG (Jan 5, 2007)

The answer for the question is very easy.
Paph. Yellow Tiger was registred as the cross between Paph. stonei var. latifolium and Paph. praestans.
Later on the plant in trade as stonei var. latifolium was described by Yukawa as the distinct species Paph. platyphyllum. The name of the plant was the same like latifolium but in greek.
Phillip Cribb wrote in hos Paphiopedilum-book that Paph. glanduliferum and Paph. praestans are the same. The older name was glanduliferum and so the RHS changed also the names in registration.
Nowerdays we have learned more about Paphiopedilum and so the mind about glanduliferum and praestans is shanged more and more.
Praestans is accepted more and more and glanduliferum is seen as a lost species, which is nowerdays not in culture.

So the hybrid has the parents Paph. platyphyllum and Paph. praestans, when it is a true Paph. Yellow Tiger.
But you can find also in trade which have the parents stonei and praestans.
This cross has no official name.

Best greetings

Olaf


----------

